# marriage workshops?



## mandy111 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone has any reviews on any 3 day marriage workshops? My husband and I are thinking about attending "A new beginning" 3 day workshop for troubled couples. The only problem is, is that it is very costly, I would like to know if anyone has attended or heard of anyone who has? Or suggestions of anything else like this or any other ones? 
We are currently dealing with my husbands infedelity, something like this may be our last hope. 
Thanks!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi mandy111!

I haven't heard of a New Beginning. I hope someone will chime in about this program.

I have a program that you might be interested in checking out. It's The Golden Key to Unlocking Your Soulmate Relationship. As I'm the creator and facilitator of this program, I can't give you my own testimonial, but here are what other couples (Including couples recovering from affairs) - that I've worked with have said:

"We are now like a new relationship like new boyfriend and girlfriend lol sounds so silly but we laugh at each other , smile all the time i even get butterflies when I see him.”

"What we have learned throughout this program we will carry most definitely with us the rest of our lives"

"Our communication has improved tremendously!"

"I feel closer to him than I ever have!"

"Our kids are even getting along better and even respect us more!"

"We talk all the time about anything and everything!"

"We share cooking and cleaning duties better than ever!"

"The romance is back! I get unexpected flowers, candy and date nights!"

“We’ve developed a whole new understanding of what both of our needs are and how to meet those needs as well as respect!"

"We’re no longer just comfortable with each other. We have an undying hunger for each other now and can’t keep our hands off each other!"

"MY MARRIAGE HAS BEEN SAVED!"

There are a couple of ways to check this program out further. I would suggest getting the workbook. Some couples work through it on their own, with great results. The book includes a free coaching session. Other couples sign up for the coaching program that goes along with the workbook after the free session (Instructions are in the workbook for that). 

You can check out the workbook, and learn more about me here - https://www.createspace.com/3471692


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I know a couple people over at marriagebuilders.com who went to Dr Harley's weekend workshop and they just swore up and down about how much it turned their lives around.


----------

